# Electric blue Dace



## Phoenix24 (Apr 6, 2013)

Our LFS has a tank full of these unusual and quite lovely looking fish. They are a temperate species that like fast flowing water, and need a fair sized tank. If I had the right set-up I wouldn't mind paying the price for a few (being unusual species they cost £9 each).

The sad thing is only 2 males have been sold! Why is no one showing any interest in these fish? Is it the price? Is it their needs (not greatly different than for a goldfish - just need more length than depth and a good flow rate)?

They really are stunning fish, not in the same ornate way as the long finned gouramis/angels/bettas, or as the bright cichlids, but they are very nice looking fish.

I just discovered they are also known as rainbow shiners - a fish species I was looking to buy for my own tank. I might just have to make room... once my filter is fixed.


----------



## Dan1234 (Dec 3, 2012)

Just googled them and they are stunning. I've never seen or heard of them before in our LFS, after a quick scan they seem to be relatively new on the scene? within the last couple of years? I'm sure they will become more widely available once people start breeding them etc.


----------



## Fishyfins (Feb 28, 2009)

Wow, i just googled them as well. they are stunning! Apparently a very new species thats starting to gain popularity


----------



## Phoenix24 (Apr 6, 2013)

So new they aren't even sure about the import status of them from what I gather (but they aren't CITES). They are sold widely in the USA.


----------



## Fishyfins (Feb 28, 2009)

Yeah, when you mentioned Dace, i started to wonder about that myself. According to what limited info i could find, they are fully legal to import and keep. Just classed as a coldwater fish, and they dont think they will be winter hardy in the UK if kept outside.


----------



## Phoenix24 (Apr 6, 2013)

the guy at my LFS said the same thing. Treat as white clouds, not UK winter hardy!


----------



## Tempeh (Nov 24, 2013)

Totally gorgeous, stunning fish.


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Gorgeous looking fish! I suppose £9 a fish is quite a lot for most people though, especially as you'd need at least 6 of them for a shoal...


----------



## Phoenix24 (Apr 6, 2013)

I got 5 of these beauties on Friday. I'm not sure but I think I might have all female, but will have to wait and see. They don't look much at first glance, but when they move around you get flashes of blue and their bodied look almost polished like a mirror. They're quite speedy too when they want to be! 

Because of their price i'm going to wait a bit before getting more (£40 for 5 fish) as I want to make sure the tank is stable. I'm going to add some danios, and wondering: has anyone ever had the celestial pearl danio?


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Some pics would be great once you get the chance - they sound lovely!

I've never had CPDs, but from what I've heard they're very shy/nervous, so it might stress them out being in with larger, active fish.


----------



## Phoenix24 (Apr 6, 2013)

I took about 30 pics and not one did them any justice - too fast moving! Just stuck a couple on but they're not the greatest. I think I need a darker background/substrate to bring the colour out in them a bit more. And some males would be even better


----------

